# A-MAZE-N Products for my WSM



## hurriken (Jan 10, 2013)

I have read so much about these A-maze-n products on here and have yet to find a bad word about them. Therefore I'm interested. The problem is I don't understand the product so I have a few questions. All the threads I find seem to be product reviews and comparisons but not explaining how to use it or when. The last thing I want to do is buy something I don't know how to use and have it end up on "the pile" in the garage! I have a a WSM 18".

With my WSM which type of A-Maze-N product is best for me? I'm not sure where to put it.

Is this something to use on all my smokes? In the reviews people say they use it on hot smokes because they can't get enough smoke and they are adding wood too often. I can't complain about the smoke I get on my hot smokes. In fact sometimes I think I have the tendency to overdo the smoke. Cold smokes I'm not too successful at keeping my temps steady under 200 degrees. One of my main drivers is that I think it might help me with my salmon smokes.

Can you point me to any threads where someone actually cooked with it and talks about how they use it?

Anything you can add is appreciated.
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## sawyer (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi , 

  click around here for a while.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-smoker

I dont have one myself but i think i may get one soon. It seems to do the trick for cold smoking or

 adding smoke to a heavy load. From what i can see you put your dust in it, light it from one end

and it stays lit until it runs out of wood to burn. I couldnt imagine it getting verry hot at all since it

burns kinda like a fuse or a wick. Looks good, to me.

   -I


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out Todd's website ( http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp ), some good data on there on the different products he offers. Basically pellets or dust is what you load into the units, I prefer pellets myself. I think this is the single best tool I have purchased for my smoking habit and I just started not too long ago.

I find it most useful on lower temp smokes myself, but to be fair I only used it on 2 higher temp smoke so far. I used to use chips and was always having to tend to the smoker, not any more! I am using a Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker (aka el cheapo POS) until my MES shows up, and it works great. I use 2 tin cans with a tin pie plate for a base on mine, it sits right under the water bowl and right above the heating element.

For cold smokes like cheese it is simply perfect. You could cold smoke in cardboard box with this thing. There is a myriad of pellet and dust flavors to satisfy all taste preferences, I normally lean to apple for most smokes since me and my family enjoy that flavor. I did my last batch of cheese with peach though and it was killer.

For fish smokes, this thing has also been perfect. I have done small fish like trout which does not need much heat at all since I brine/cure to large chunks of salmon with excellent results. I have some mahi mahi I just caught that will be up next with my AMNPS as well. This is a great tool for fish.

Send Todd a PM or contact him through his website and he will answer all of your questions. On top of a great product, his customer servie is legendary. You will not regret this purchase at all, that I can promise. It will up your smoking game and make things so much easier. Right tool for the job makes all of the difference in the world.


----------



## big twig (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a WSM and a pellet Amaze N. I only use it for cold smoking and it does a great job, no need for hot smokes as you have a charcoal fired smoker with wood chunks. This is really for electric and gas smokers or cold smoking in any smoker. The pellet Amaze is perfect because it uses dust or pellets.


----------



## hurriken (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you guys. Your information helps a lot. Sounds like a must have item!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 13, 2013)

yo cant beat Todds little invention. It truly is amazing and it works hands down. Cheese, brisket,ribs, prim
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






e rib, sausage....,,,just look for the thin blue smoke...i can testify to the good job that his smoke generator does. I need not say more. it works for me and a lot of others  here on SMF.


----------

